# NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twintake | New Products!



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twintake Intake System | New Products!*












We are proud to announce two new products from Forge Motorsport. They just released a oil catch can for the MK V 2.0T FSI engines and this part is in stock and ready to ship. Please check out pricing and pictures below.
We are also starting a list of interested people in the brand new Forge Twintake for the MK V 2.0T FSI. This intake is currently in production and we are trying to gauge how many we should buy from Forge once they are ready. Please let me know if you would like to be added to the list of people interested in the Twintake!









*Forge Motorsport Catch Can Kit for MK V Volkswagen GTI and Jetta 2.0T FSI*


















Forge Motorsport Catch Can Kit for MK V Volkswagen GTI and Jetta 2.0T FSI - $306.00 with free ground shipping in the lower 48 states - In stock and ready to ship with black or blue hoses
*Product Description:*
Due to demand from customers, Forge has developed a new oil seperator and manifold for the VAG engine found in the Golf MKV, Audi S3, Leon Cupra etc. This prevents oil being drawn back into the inlet and contaminating the pipework, instead the oil vapours are caught in the tank and clean air returned. The kit will comprise a bolt on manifold that replaces the stock part, a blanking plug for the intake, the catch can and hoses, and a replacement upper washer bottle. 
*This Catch Can Fits:*
MK V Volkswagen GTI 2.0T FSI
MK V Volkswagen Jetta 2.0T FSI








*Forge Motorsports Twintake Intake System for MK V Volkswagen GTI 2.0T FSI*
































*Forge Motorsports Twintake Intake System for MK V Volkswagen GTI 2.0T FSI - When released the retail price will be around $400 USD*
*Product Description:*
Following on from their development of the twintake on the Scirocco and Leon, Forge is nearly there on the Golf MKV. This kit made 14bhp over stock by utilising two of our carbon canister filters. One is fed from the cutout in the slam panel, the other from behind the headlight. This intake is currenlty in production!
*We are making a list of interested in people in this intake so we can determine how many to order. This intake is currently in production at Forge's headquarters in the U.K. *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott









*Ordering:*
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone.

*Payment:*
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS










*Tax:*
All Connecticut customers will be charged 6% Connecticut Sales tax.

*Shipping:*
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be charged additional shipping fees. Interntational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:*
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST
Saturday from 10AM to 3 PM EST
Sundays we are closed

*Retail Showroom:*
Come check out our new 6000 square foot facility in Vernon, Connecticut. Click here for directions.

*Website:*
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:*
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to sign-up.

North American Motorsports Newsletter










*Contact Info:*
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net
*PM:* namotorsports

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:50 PM 8-2-2009_

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:07 PM 8-2-2009_

_Modified by [email protected] at 11:08 PM 8-5-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:10 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

does the catchcan come with the pcv blockoff plate that will still allow for a boost tap? 
Also, if this only fits stock trans mount, can folks with the VF mounts order the EU kit?









the above pic shows the catchcan mounted on a vf mount, no? 

_Modified by EuroShowOff at 6:41 PM 8-2-2009_










_Modified by EuroShowOff at 6:42 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

The can will come with the plate for the valve cover, the manifold cap, and the can. the manifold cap still has 3 provisions on it for pressure/vacuum references just like the manifold tap included with our valve.
The production cans will have more of a universal mounting bracket setup that will NOT be specific to the OEM mounts.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The can will come with the plate for the valve cover, the manifold cap, and the can. the manifold cap still has 3 provisions on it for pressure/vacuum references just like the manifold tap included with our valve.
The production cans will have more of a universal mounting bracket setup that will NOT be specific to the OEM mounts.

so the kits above for sale will not be specific to the OEM trans mount? can we get pics of the kit? (not installed pics)


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*

Nick please post up picks , of all the parts of the kit uninstalled . 
Will the kit fit European models ? I'm sure , there was 2 options of the kti ( US/EU )to be released ? 
John -


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (NoTsipa)*

There are no pics of the full production kits just yet. They are still being produced. As soon as they are done, we will get some posted.


----------



## EuroShowOff (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what are those two canisters next to the catchcan?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (EuroShowOff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroShowOff* »_what are those two canisters next to the catchcan? 

Mike,
Are those Forge parts as well?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The square looking thing is a charcoal cannister for emissions purposes on European applications. US cars don't have/need it. We just made a cover for it.
The smaller piece to the left is a new filler bottle for the washer fluid resevoir as we have to remove/relocate the stock one to facilitate fitment of the catch can on the Euro cars. We may offer it as an option in the US too, altho it will just be for aesthetics as it's not required for the US cars.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

sign me up for the twintake! i want!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (sirsycott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirsycott* »_sign me up for the twintake! i want!

You are on the list! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*We are making a list of interested in people in this intake so we can determine how many to order. This intake is currently in production at Forge's headquarters in the U.K. *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

will the twin take work with EJ's dv relocation kit?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*

It may be possible, but this is not something we have tested ourselves at this point.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twintake Intake System | New Products! ([email protected])*

Do/will Forge offer the cans powdercoated black? Would it be possible for you to post some pictures of the can outside of the engine bay?


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_will the twin take work with EJ's dv relocation kit? 

Yes, it should. I have the EJ DV Relocation kit and just by looking at the placement of the canisters, it should fit.
I am interested in the twin canister intake setup, put me on the list


----------



## So_Fresh (Jul 6, 2007)

Also, what does the "upper replacement washer fluid bottle" look like? 
And where does the new one mount??


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

You can put me on that list Nick if the intake is gonna have a bung that will work with my bsh dv relocation.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

so when do you think they'll have this twintake ready?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (So_Fresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *So_Fresh* »_
Yes, it should. I have the EJ DV Relocation kit and just by looking at the placement of the canisters, it should fit.
I am interested in the twin canister intake setup, put me on the list









You have been added!
*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott
5. So_Fresh


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (sirsycott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VBMike P* »_You can put me on that list Nick if the intake is gonna have a bung that will work with my bsh dv relocation.

I don't think this will have the bung for your BSH DV relocation kit. Maybe a future version, but not the intial one.

_Quote, originally posted by *sirsycott* »_so when do you think they'll have this twintake ready?

I'm still waiting for a more firm date from Forge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twintake Intake System | New Products! (yowzaa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yowzaa* »_Do/will Forge offer the cans powdercoated black? Would it be possible for you to post some pictures of the can outside of the engine bay?

I do not have any pictures of the can not installed at this point and I don't think they have any plans to offer it powdercoated black.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott
5. Xanatos
6. So_Fresh


----------



## DPGRIFFIN (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

add me to the list please for twin intake. thanks.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (DPGRIFFIN)*

I would take a Twintake as well but...I have not gotten confirmation that it will even work with the Audi A3. What is the status of fitment for that particular engine bay??


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

any updates when forge will have the twin take ready?


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

Please add me to the list of those interested in the intake. It looks pretty badass.


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

if the projected price for the twintake is still around 350 then count ME IN!


----------



## csullivan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (h0ckeyfreek20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h0ckeyfreek20* »_if the projected price for the twintake is still around 350 then count ME IN!










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
*Forge Motorsports Twintake Intake System for MK V Volkswagen GTI 2.0T FSI - When released the retail price will be around $400 USD*


Good work sir.


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (csullivan)*

haha sorry im blind,
damn i knew they'd jack the projected price up a little


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (DPGRIFFIN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DPGRIFFIN* »_add me to the list please for twin intake. thanks.

*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott
5. Xanatos
6. So_Fresh
7. DPGRIFFIN
8. jsharp4684


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_I would take a Twintake as well but...I have not gotten confirmation that it will even work with the Audi A3. What is the status of fitment for that particular engine bay??

They have told us that the first version will only fit the GTI and Jetta with an A3 fitment coming next.


----------



## 2.0tWolsfburg (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Put me on that list as well please!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (2.0tWolsfburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tWolsfburg* »_Put me on that list as well please!









Added!
*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott
5. Xanatos
6. So_Fresh
7. DPGRIFFIN
8. jsharp4684 
9. 2.0tWolsfburg


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 8, 2009)

i read over on golfmkv.com that they think the original shipment of orders will run about $325-350. So it is possible. $400 would be the highest of the estimates I've heard. Hopefully this comes to a head soon, I want my intake!


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twintake Intake System | New Products! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I do not have any pictures of the can not installed at this point and I don't think they have any plans to offer it powdercoated black.

When i spoke with them about a month ago they said it would only be available in black. The polished ones were only the presale lot made for waterfest.


----------



## lslugz (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twinta ... (handsome rob is taken)*

any word on the twintake? can you add me to the list


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: NAMOTORSPORTS | Forge Catch Can and Twinta ... (lslugz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lslugz* »_any word on the twintake? can you add me to the list









Added!
*List of Interested People:*
1. jermz 
2. yvrnycracer 
3. Rob
4. sirsycott
5. Xanatos
6. So_Fresh
7. DPGRIFFIN
8. jsharp4684 
9. 2.0tWolsfburg
10. lslugz


----------



## sweetmeatmkv (Oct 8, 2009)

Me = very very interested... add me to the list please?


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

It's been 2 months and no word? 
It should have been out on the market by now. they were being produced earlier last month last i heard.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

I'll be writing the instructions for the TWINtakes tomorrow, and a change needs to be made to the bracket for the catch tank kits.
Almost done. I promise.


----------



## lslugz (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

When will they be released?


----------



## Xanatos (Jul 8, 2009)

still no set date, but mike is apparently getting the finishing touches together. Hopefully just in time for christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

As soon as these are ready to go, we'll let everyone know!


----------



## razorsedge (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can't wait for this to come out. Please add me to the list for the twintake.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (razorsedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *razorsedge* »_I can't wait for this to come out. Please add me to the list for the twintake.

We are getting 5 of the Forge Twintakes in sometime next week from Forge in the U.K. Follow the link below to order, these won't last long!
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...IND12 - $460 shipped in the U.S. or Canada - Click to order!
We did IM everyone that was on the list as well!


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

could someone post video of the sound when they get to install it.? Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

In stock and ready to ship! Forge got us a few in early, just follow the link below to order!
http://www.namotorsports.net/d...IND12 - Forge Motorsport Twintake Induction System for the 2.0 Litre FSiT - $460 shipped anywhere in the U.S. or Canada


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:42 PM 11-12-2009_


----------

